# Vicios del lenguaje



## elprincipeoigres

Hola a todos:

Hace poco que participo en el foro pero la verdad es que estoy encantado!

En esta ocasión, pensé que sería interesante abrir un foro con "vicios del lenguaje", y poner aquí todos los que conocemos (y tal vez usamos) y que sabemos que no son correctos.

Empiezo con el siguiente:

- Hubieron varios chicos que aprobaron el examen: lo correcto es HUBO.

¿Podéis aportar más casos?

Saludos,


----------



## Honeypum

Algunas palabras que escucho bastante son:

- sentémosnos, vayámosnos, etc. Estas palabra no llevan S.


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Muy buen aporte!

Otra que se me ocurre es: "asuntos a tratar" 

Lo correcto es "asuntos por tratar".


----------



## tafanari

elprincipeoigres said:
			
		

> Muy buen aporte!
> 
> Otra que se me ocurre es: "asuntos a tratar"
> 
> Lo correcto es "asuntos por tratar".



No creo que sea «incorrecta». Según el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_:

*3.* *sustantivo *+ *a *+ *infinitivo:* *temas a tratar, problemas a resolver,* etc*.* Estas estructuras sintácticas son calcos del francés y su empleo en español comenzó a propagarse en el segundo tercio del siglo xix. En el ámbito de la economía están ya consolidadas expresiones como _cantidad a ingresar, cantidad a deducir,_ que permiten, incluso, la omisión del sustantivo: _A ingresar: 25 euros_. Son frecuentes en el terreno administrativo y periodístico expresiones idénticas a las anteriores, como _temas a tratar,_ _problemas a resolver, ejemplo a seguir,_ etc. 

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD


----------



## lazarus1907

¿Puedo decir "Alguno de los presentes decidi*eron* (en vez de _decidió_)? La RAE dice que es inaceptable.


----------



## Honeypum

En todo caso, sería "alguno de los presentes decidió" o "algunos de los presentes decidieron".


----------



## alc112

Y el pasado:
¿Estuvistes con ella?
¡Te comistes toda la torta!


----------



## Honeypum

Esas "s" finales son muyyy comunes.
En Argentina se escucha sobre todo el "¿Vistes?" y ¡qué mal que suena al oído!.

Otra que siempre nos corregía mi profe del cole: "De pura tonta", en realidad debe ser "De puro tonta".


----------



## Fernita

Traduciste muy bien.  Tradujiste muy bien.

Ellos están atrás mío. Ellos están detrás de mí.

No sé qué voy a ser esta noche. No sé qué voy a hacer esta noche.

Ayer fui del médico. Ayer fui de mi hermana. Ayer fui al médico. Ayer fui a lo de mi hermana.

No subas arriba porque están limpiando. No subas porque están limpiando.

Me da risa pensar en los vicios de lenguaje y no me salen, es muy difícil... jajajjajaja


----------



## sabrinita85

* -->*​ 
Me ponga una cerveza fría --> Póngame una cerveza fría.

Márchesen / Márchensen --> Márchense.

Si trabajarías más, ganarías mejor jornal --> Si trabajaras más, ganarías mejor jornal.

El procedimiento ha sido abusado --> Se ha abusado del procedimiento.

Lo cayó con el codo --> Lo dejó caer con el codo.

Los malos olores que emana el barrio de la China --> Los malos olores que emanan del barrio de la China.

A la mayor brevedad --> Con la mayor brevedad.

En relación a --> En relación con.

Me convencí que nunca llegarás --> Me convencí de que nunca llegarías.

Su llanto es una prueba que le duele la barriga --> Su llanto es una prueba de que le duele la barriga.

Su llanto prueba de que le duele la barriga --> Su llanto prueba que le duele la barriga.


----------



## Fernita

Ella está* media* cansada.  Ella está medio cansada.


----------



## Honeypum

"Sentarse en la mesa" en lugar de "Sentarse a la mesa"

Salvo, claro, que quieras decir que te sentaste sobre la mesa, encima de ella...


----------



## Rayines

Honeypum said:
			
		

> "Sentarse en la mesa" en lugar de "Sentarse a la mesa"
> 
> Salvo, claro, que quieras decir que te sentaste sobre la mesa, encima de ella...


Noo, eso creíamos todos, pero fijate lo que dice el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas (esto ya lo había explicado una vez ¡¿quién sino lazarus?!):
"*2.* Aunque, en sentido recto, _sentarse en la mesa_ significa ‘acomodarse encima de ella’, esta expresión funciona también como equivalente de_ sentarse a la mesa,_ locución fija que significa ‘sentarse frente a una mesa para comer, negociar, etc.’; así, son perfectamente correctos ejemplos como los siguientes: _«Andrés regresó a sentarse en la mesa que compartíamos con los consuegros»_ (Mastretta _Vida_ [Méx. 1990]); _«De nuevo se volverán a sentar en la mesa de negociaciones empresarios y trabajadores»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 31.8.77). Es más, cuando el sustantivo _mesa_ lleva elementos especificativos lo normal es usar la preposición _en:_ _Se sentó en la mesa del fondo y pidió el menú; Para desayunar me siento siempre en la mesa que está junto a la ventana,_ etc."

Así que....a sentarse cómodamente en la mesa, pero ¡sin poner las patas sobre las sillas!


----------



## Fernita

Uno muy común es usar escuchar por oír, o viceversa.

Una persona dice: "Qué ruido. No te escucho bien." Cuando en realidad es no te oigo bien. 
O la otra versión: "Creo que no me estás oyendo. Oíme lo que te digo."

Me pareció escuchar un ruido en la cocina. Me pareció oír un ruido en la cocina.

Otro: Me duelen los zapatos. Me duelen los pies. Creo que es muy difícil que los zapatos duelan. jajajajaj

Dale, compremos manises. Por maníes.

Se egresó el año pasado. Egresó el año pasado. o Se graduó el año pasado.


----------



## Honeypum

No sabía que había sido aceptado por la RAE!

Cuando yo estudiaba, mi profesora siempre nos corregía diciendo: te sientas a la mesa no sobre ella!

Siempre se aprende algo...


----------



## Jellby

Es que el "en" español equivale a los "on", "in" y "at" (al menos) ingleses 

Siguiendo con las eses inexistentes: *ves* como imperativo de ir

Ves a la cocina  -> Ve a la cocina


----------



## lazarus1907

Enfrente mío / mía...
Delante mío / mía...
Debajo mío / mía...
Detrás mío / mía...

Y otros adverbios por el estilo.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Esta no sabía si ponerla acá o en las expresiones graciosas.

Se vende camas para matrimonios de hierro.

Se venden camas de hierro para matrimonios.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Lenguaje periodístico (visto y/u oído por mí): 

"La multitud huyó presa del pánico cuando vio que el hombre era *preso *de las llamas"

"¡Abogado!¿Qué le dijo la *testiga *?"

"El destacado *modisto *Roberto Piazza"

"Sí Santo. *El cadáver muerto fue encontrado colgado a altas horas de la noche*, en el camino secundario que pasa por detrás de la Ciudad Universitaria...*"  *

Y escuchado en radio: "... se pescan corvinas *así* de grandes."


----------



## Luis Albornoz

yo creía que *modisto *estaba legitimado.


----------



## lazarus1907

Luis Albornoz said:
			
		

> yo creía que *modisto *estaba legitimado.


Sí que lo está (desde 1927). Pero es verdad que suena algo raro.


----------



## cochagua

¡Hola!
Y qué tal ésta: 
Me pone dos cafe con leches (normalmente esto es más bien un lapsus, pero se da).
También mucha gente utiliza el infinitivo en lugar del imperativo (con vosotros)
Ir a casa = Id a casa
Y tengo que reconocer (este fallo es mío) que aunque sé que el préterito indefindo de andar es "anduve", si no presto atención siempre digo "andé". Cosas curiosas.
Saludos a todos los foreros


----------



## Yyrkoon

En Valencia es muy común el uso de "habían" en lugar de "había" ("Habían muchos coches")
Otra cosa muy muy molesta a mis oidos y muy común en es acabar todos los imperativos en R en lugar de con D.
(CorreR-->Corred, saltaR-->Saltad)

En otro orden de cosas...


*modisto**.*
*1.* m. Hombre que tiene por oficio hacer prendas de vestir.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## cochagua

Siguiendo con lo expuesto por aleccowan:
Hay una expresión que me repatea. No sé si será correcta o no, pero cada vez que la oigo (y desgraciadamente la oigo frecuentemente) me pongo de los nervios:
Persona de gran calidad humana.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Cuando en el colegio estudiábamos los vicios del lenguaje, uno que siempre me resultaba particularmente gracioso era la anfibología o ambigüedad.

El cerdo del niño se revolcó en el barro.

_¿Quién se revolcó el cerdo o el niño (que es un cerdo)?_


Este vicio puede transformarse en una excelente figura del lenguaje cuando la intención es la ironía o la sátira. 

Mellizas son Casta y Rosa
pero al irle a preguntar
a la madre que es muy basta
cual de las dos era Casta
me quiso descuartizar


Salió de la cárcel con tanta honra, que le acompañaban doscientos _cardenales_; salvo que a ninguno llamaban eminencia"
Quevedo


----------



## lazarus1907

Jugar un papel en la sociedad (esté aceptado o no, los papeles se representan o se desempeñan)
¡No le escucho bien! (¿Y por qué no lo intentas?)

*Para muchas más burradas ve a esta página*


----------



## cochagua

¡Muy buena la página!
Lo malo, es que es verdad...


----------



## lazarus1907

Y lo mejor: La corrección. 


> Un casete con doble *pretina*. (platina)


----------



## cochagua

También:

LA di dos guantazos.
LA compré un vestido.

Sds


----------



## aleCcowaN

Muy buena la página.

Eso me hizo recordar las médico-burradas en mi país:

"Me operaron de los *meñiscos*"

"Tiene un *quíster* en el brazo"

Y un diálogo real que escuché hace años (¡palabra de *boiescau*!):

A - (viendo en un carnaval la cola de uno disfrazado de Diablo) ¡Ja,ja! ¡Parece que tienen las *morroides*!
B - ¿Las qué?
A - Las *morroides*.
B - ¿Y qué son "las morroides"?
A - Las *morroides* son eso... eso... ¡eso que se te sale la tripa afuera! (resultaron ser "hemorroides")

Otras no médicas que como con "meñiscos", un tercio de los estudiantes universitarios que tengo me preguntan "¿cómo? ¿no se dice así?"

No hagas *tanto* *espamento*. (tantos aspavientos)


----------



## belén

Mi madre tenía una tienda de moda infantil y no sabéis la de veces que venían madres de niñas algo rellenitas a comprar y le decían:

Por favor, sobre todo la ropa, que esterilice a mi niña 
(en vez de "que estilice")


----------



## cochagua

Mi abuela siempre se compra plis (?) para el pelo. Todavía no sé a lo que se refiere.


----------



## BETOREYES

No se *pelién* chicos

*Haber:*
Es bien sabido que *habemos *hartos jumentos que *aporriamos* el español.
*En base a* esto, los invito a que escojan *cualesquiera* de las siguientes dos burradas:
*Que valen* esos zapatos
¡*Hágamen* caso, por favor!

Hasta pronto.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Cochagua, los plis deben de haber sido clips (imperdibles, pincitas)


----------



## Learning

Hola, muy bonito thread!! Hay un libro muy bueno que trata todas estas "incorrecciones" con las que nos topamos día a día, que se llama EL DARDO EN LA PALABRA de LÁZARO CARRETER, y creo que tiene otro que es EL NUEVO DARDO EN LA PALABRA. Lo leí un poco, y es muy bueno, lo cuenta con gracia.

Saludosssssss!


----------



## Like an Angel

Honeypum said:
			
		

> Algunas palabras que escucho bastante son:
> 
> - sentémosnos, vayámosnos, etc. Estas palabra no llevan S.


 
Con eso me mataste Honeypum, ¿por qué no va la s?. Sí escucho, y está mal, sientensén, hagamén, etc.


----------



## ordequin

Hola amigos:
-Persona humana, en lugar de "ser humano"
-Haber qué hacemos esta tarde, en lugar de " A ver qué hacemos esta tarde". (Este caso de confusión con los verbos, o de no prestar atención, lo he visto yo escrito por estos foros, en dos o tres ocasiones...)
- No te sientes hay, en lugar de "no te sientes ahí". (Este vicio se nota sobretodo, en la incorrecta y muy frecuente pronunciación de la primera frase)


----------



## lazarus1907

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Con eso me mataste Honeypum, ¿por qué no va la s?. Sí escucho, y está mal, sientensén, hagamén, etc.


Porque la -*s* desaparece en las formas enclíticas del plural del imperativo antes de los pronombres -*nos* y *se*.


----------



## ordequin

Luis Albornoz said:
			
		

> Se vende camas para matrimonios de hierro.
> 
> Se venden camas de hierro para matrimonios.


Hola Luis:
Pienso que "Se venden camas para matrimonio, de hierro", sería correcta.
Por supuesto añadiendo la "n" a "vende", e introduciendo una coma.
¿No es así?


----------



## Honeypum

> Con eso me mataste Honeypum, ¿por qué no va la s?. Sí escucho, y está mal, sientensén, hagamén, etc.





			
				lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Porque la -*s* desaparece en las formas enclíticas del plural del imperativo antes de los pronombres -*nos* y *se*.


 
Con la explicación exacta de Lazarus, ya no queda nada por decir.

Por cierto, algo curioso (sobre todo para los argentinos): el verbo AGENDAR no existe.

O sea que cuando decimos: "Agendame para el viernes una reunión" o "No sé si puedo el viernes, dejame ver que tengo agendado" está mal!!


----------



## ordequin

cochagua said:
			
		

> Mi abuela siempre se compra plis (?) para el pelo. Todavía no sé a lo que se refiere.


Mi "amama", (abuela), también lo decía. Pero no creo que se trate de "clips", "pincitas", u horquillas, como he leído en algún otro post.
El "plis", o "flis" es un líquido, que los que tienen el pelo blanco se echan en la cabeza, para que las canas no se tornen amarillentas.
¿No os habeis fijado en esas personas mayores, que llevan un tono entre ligeramente azulado, o violáceo?
Pues ése es el resultado del "plis", o "flis".
Me imagino no estará en el DRAE, y no voy a romper ahora el hábito de no consultarlo mientras escribo post, (es un reto que me he propuesto); pero os puedo asegurar he oído esta palabra en las peluquerías numerosas veces.


----------



## cochagua

ordequin said:
			
		

> Mi "amama", (abuela), también lo decía. Pero no creo que se trate de "clips", "pincitas", u horquillas, como he leído en algún otro post.
> El "plis", o "flis" es un líquido, que los que tienen el pelo blanco se echan en la cabeza, para que las canas no se tornen amarillentas.
> ¿No os habeis fijado en esas personas mayores, que llevan un tono entre ligeramente azulado, o violáceo?
> Pues ese es el resultado del "plis", o "flis".
> Me imagino no estará en el DRAE, y no voy a romper ahora el hábito de no consultarlo mientras escribo post, (es un reto que me he propuesto); pero os puedo asegurar he oído esta palabra en las peluquerías numerosas veces.


 
Se debe de tratar de una palabra de la región, yo soy de Vitoria, y ahora lo entiendo, mi abuela tiene el pelo tirando a violeta. ¿De dónde vendrá esa palabra?


----------



## ordequin

BETOREYES said:
			
		

> *En base a* esto, los invito a que escojan *cualesquiera* de las siguientes dos burradas:
> 
> Hasta pronto.


*¿En base a... *es incorrecto?
*¿Cualesquiera...*es incorrecto?
Yo creo que "cualesquiera" suena un poco arcaico, pero que es correctísimo.
En cuanto a "en base a", pido *ayuda* a los foreros; ya que yo lo utilizo, y no sé si será o no correcto, por la duda que me surge ahora, al leer el post de Betoreyes, en el que resalta en negrita las palabras incorrectas, para crear un efecto humorístico.


----------



## Honeypum

> Originally Posted by *BETOREYES*
> *En base a* esto, los invito a que escojan *cualesquiera* de las siguientes dos burradas:
> 
> Hasta pronto.


 


			
				ordequin said:
			
		

> *¿En base a... *es incorrecto?
> *¿Cualesquiera...*es incorrecto?
> Yo creo que "cualesquiera" suena un poco arcaico, pero que es correctísimo.
> En cuanto a "en base a", pido *ayuda* a los foreros; ya que yo lo utilizo, y no sé si será o no correcto, por la duda que me surge ahora, al leer el post de Betoreyes, en el que resalta en negrita las palabras incorrectas, para crear un efecto humorístico.


 
Cualesquiera es correcto, es el plural de cualquiera. De hecho, yo lo utilizo bastante en el día a día (¡no es arcaico!)

En base a: no es correcto.

Se debe utilizar "sobre la base de".

.


----------



## BETOREYES

ordequin said:
			
		

> ¿En base a... es incorrecto?
> ¿Cualesquiera...es incorrecto?



"En base a" no es aceptado porque las preposiciones *en* y *a * pierden sentido.
Para mayor ilustración:



> *DPD*
> 3. con base en. Precede a la expresión del lugar en el que se concentran instalaciones o equipos, generalmente militares, y que sirve de punto de partida para las distintas operaciones: «La aviación “nacional”, con base en el aeródromo de Tablada, se adueñó del aire» (Gironella Millón [Esp. 1961]). En el primer tercio del siglo xx comenzó a usarse, en el lenguaje jurídico, con el sentido de ‘con apoyo o fundamento en’: «De parte de los detractores del Almirante, se sostiene, con base en testimonios que figuran en el juicio de sucesión, que el descontento sólo se manifestó en la “Santa María”» (Vela Mito [Guat. 1935]); «Este tratado sólo podría ser realizado con base en el Derecho internacional» (Puente Derecho [Esp. 1962]). De ahí ha pasado a otros ámbitos y está hoy bastante extendido, más en América que en España: «Aquí vemos aparecer, con base en los estudios del astrónomo copernicano Felipe Lansbergio, los desarrollos ulteriores de la teoría heliocentrista» (Trabulse Orígenes [Méx. 1994]); «Con base en una previsión de la evolución económica internacional, fija sus criterios normativos» (Vuskovic Crisis [Chile 1990]). No hay razones lingüísticas para censurar su empleo en estos casos, pues la noción de ‘apoyo o fundamento’ está presente en la palabra base, y las preposiciones con y en están bien utilizadas; no obstante, en el uso culto se prefieren otras fórmulas más tradicionales, como sobre la base de, en función de, basándose en, a partir de, de acuerdo con, según, etc. *Sí es censurable la locución de sentido equivalente en base a, en la que las preposiciones en y a no están justificadas*: «La petición se hizo en base a investigaciones policiales españolas» (País [Esp.] 1.10.87). Podría tratarse de un calco del italiano in base a, única lengua de nuestro entorno en la que se documenta —desde finales del siglo xix— esta locución, ya que en inglés se dice on the basis of y en francés sur la base de.



Es indebido también el uso de la forma del plural de "cualquiera" para una construcción en singular.
En esta caso también nos ilustra el DPD:


> *DPD*
> 3. El plural del adjetivo y del pronombre cualquiera es cualesquiera (no cualesquieras): «Eran ya dos los ciudadanos cualesquiera que [...] hallábanse dispuestos a aguardar el cadáver de su enemigo» (Grande Fábula [Esp. 1991]); «Abjuro todas las herejías contenidas en cartas, comunicados [...] y cualesquiera otros documentos que yo firmé» (Leñero Martirio [Méx. 1981]). Aunque no es frecuente hoy, cuando el plural cualesquiera va antepuesto, inmediatamente o no, al sustantivo, puede adoptar la forma apocopada cualesquier: «Inaudible para cualesquier otros oídos que no fuesen los de Regina» (Velasco Regina [Méx. 1987]). A menudo se utiliza erróneamente la forma del singular para el plural: «No se debe, cualquiera que sean las circunstancias, admitir que se denigre el nivel del debate» (DYucatán [Méx.] 12.9.96). *Aún más inadmisible resulta el empleo de la forma del plural para el singular: «En nuestro país la tortura o cualesquiera otro acto vejatorio están prohibidos» *(Dedom [R. Dom.] 19.12.96).


----------



## Honeypum

BETOREYES said:
			
		

> "En base a" no es aceptado porque las preposiciones *en* y *a *pierden sentido.
> Para mayor ilustración:
> 
> 
> 
> Es indebido también el uso de la forma del plural de "cualquiera" para una construcción en singular.
> En esta caso también nos ilustra el DPD:


 
De acuerdo contigo. Pero la palabra "cualesquiera" existe y se utiliza en plural.


----------



## BETOREYES

Honeypum said:
			
		

> De acuerdo contigo. Pero la palabra "cualesquiera" existe y se utiliza en plural.



Estoy de acuerdo, solamente quería indicar que muchas veces la gente lo utiliza de manera indebida. Incluso conozco personas que únicamente dice "cualesquiera", sin importar si es plurar o singular, y eso me suena muy mal.


----------



## Jellby

Ojalá se usara más la forma "cualesquier"


----------



## Honeypum

Sé que esto lo acepta la RAE, pero me suena horrible al oído (¡y lo escucho a diario!): la palabra imprimida/o en lugar de impresa/o.


----------



## cochagua

Lo de imprimido/impreso es cómo suspendido/suspenso. Reconozco que yo utilizo las dos versiones, según me dé.
Imprimido lo utilizo más bien como participio, e impreso cuando ese participio tiene la función de un adjetivo.
Ya he imprimido el texto.
El texto está impreso.
Sds


----------



## lazarus1907

Honeypum said:
			
		

> Sé que esto lo acepta la RAE, pero me suena horrible al oído (¡y lo escucho a diario!): la palabra imprimida/o en lugar de impresa/o.


Un momento: El participio de los tiempos compuestos puede ser tanto imprimido como impreso (he imprimido / he impreso). Como adjetivo, sólo se admite impreso.

P.D. Llegué tarde otra vez (cochagua se me adelantó).


----------



## Jellby

También ocurre con frito/freído.


----------



## Honeypum

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Un momento: El participio de los tiempos compuestos puede ser tanto imprimido como impreso (he imprimido / he impreso). Como adjetivo, sólo se admite impreso.
> 
> P.D. Llegué tarde otra vez (cochagua se me adelantó).


 
Sé que imprimido es correcto, solo que me suena mal al oído (me suena como si dijeran "escribido").

¡Y ni hablar si es utilizado como adjetivo, donde ya suena fatal!


----------



## Fernita

Esta es tremenda:

"La nena no me come, dotor." Sin comentarios.
jajajajjajaajaaajajja


----------



## indigoio

En México hay quienes dicen "haiga" en lugar de "haya". O el _ves_ (de ver) con Z (¿_Ya vez_?, ¿_Cómo vez_?)


----------



## Honeypum

No sé si ustedes también habrán visto tanto como yo escrita la palabra "con migo" de manera separada.
Cuando veo esto, siempre le pregunto al que escribe "¿quién es Migo?"


----------



## Like an Angel

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Porque la -*s* desaparece en las formas enclíticas del plural del imperativo antes de los pronombres -*nos* y *se*.


 
¡Gracias lazaruz1907!, aunque debo decir que cuando lo escribí no había dicho las palabras en voz alta, cuando las dije me di cuenta de que digo vámonos.-


¿Cómo van las cosas con tu novio?, contame que estoy *desactualizada*  

No quiero que le *deas* plata al nene, no es un vicio, es un error.-


----------



## Like an Angel

> ...mucha gente *solemos *cometerlo.


----------



## Cecilio

Learning said:
			
		

> Hola, muy bonito thread!! Hay un libro muy bueno que trata todas estas "incorrecciones" con las que nos topamos día a día, que se llama EL DARDO EN LA PALABRA de LÁZARO CARRETER, y creo que tiene otro que es EL NUEVO DARDO EN LA PALABRA. Lo leí un poco, y es muy bueno, lo cuenta con gracia.
> 
> Saludosssssss!


Hola. En mi opinión, uno de los peores vicios que puede haber en el lenguje es el de tirarles dardos a las palabras. Simplemente el título de esos libros me causa repelús. "El dardo en la palabra". ¡Vaya expresión cargada de odio!


----------



## ordequin

BETOREYES said:
			
		

> *En base a* esto, los invito a que escojan *cualesquiera* de las siguientes dos burradas
> Hasta pronto.


Muchísimas gracias Betoreyes por tus explicaciones. Las estudiaré con ahínco.
Pero entonces, cuando escribiste la frase con "cualesquiera", en ese caso es correcto, ¿no? Porque entiendo que la construcción es en plural : "de las siguientes dos burradas". 
*Usease, que en base a *tus explicaciones, me quedo con ésto último que he deducido, ¿verdad? (Me refiero a lo que está subrayado)
Bueno amigos, hasta mañana, me voy al sobre.
¡Ah!; ¡Se me olvidaba! El mensaje subliminal del día:
*Paz en la tierra a los hombres de buena voluntad...*


----------



## ordequin

¡Ay, ahora se me está ocurriendo uno muy bueno!
Cuando una señora se compra un vestido, pero una vez en su casa decide que no le gusta el color, o que necesita una talla más; y piensa en volver a la tienda para probarse otra prenda; y le dice a una amiga:
- Mañana voy a que me lo *descambien.*


----------



## pickypuck

ordequin said:
			
		

> ¡Ay, ahora se me está ocurriendo uno muy bueno!
> Cuando una señora se compra un vestido, pero una vez en su casa decide que no le gusta el color, o que necesita una talla más; y piensa en volver a la tienda para probarse otra prenda; y le dice a una amiga:
> - Mañana voy a que me lo *descambien.*


 
La palabra viene en el DRAE y en el DPD. ¿Cómo se supone que habría que decirlo entonces?

DPD:
*descambiar*. *1.* ‘Deshacer un cambio o trueque’. También es válido su uso, frecuente en la lengua coloquial de España, con el sentido de ‘devolver una compra’, ya que, en definitiva, se trata de deshacer un cambio previo realizado en el momento de la adquisición, al entregar dinero a cambio del artículo: _«La niña de nueve años hizo su reclamación para que le descambiaran el producto»_ (_Canarias 7_ [Esp.] 7.5.99)_._ En el habla popular de algunos países americanos, y en algunas hablas dialectales de España, se usa también con el sentido de ‘cambiar billetes o monedas grandes por dinero menudo, o viceversa’: _Puedes descambiarme este billete de mil?_ En el español estándar general se emplea, en este caso, el verbo _cambiar_.
*2.* Se acentúa como _anunciar _(→ apéndice 1, n.º 4).


DRAE:
*descambiar**.**1.* tr. *destrocar.**2.* tr. coloq. Devolver una compra.*3.* tr._ Am._ Convertir billetes o monedas grandes en dinero menudo equivalente o a la inversa.¶MORF. conjug. c. _anunciar._

¡Olé!


----------



## Roberto Yoxtaltépetl

En México se escriben y pronuncian bastante frases tales como:

    "Yo no se nada"
    "Yo no veo nada"
    "Yo no digo nada"
    "Yo no hice nada".


----------



## BETOREYES

En Bogotá, cuando uno pide que le *cambien* un billete de $10000, le dan otro igual. Para obtener billetes de menor denominación, uno debe pedir que le *descambien* el billete (Como bien lo dice la consulta de pickypuck).

A mi me parecía muy curioso, y creía que estaban errados, porque en Medellín no se usa así.
Ahora ofrezco mis disculpas a todos los que corregí, porque nunca me tomé la molestia de consultar. Gracias ordequin y pickypuck.


----------



## BETOREYES

Roberto Yoxtaltépetl said:
			
		

> En México se escriben y pronuncian bastante frases tales como:
> 
> "Yo no se nada"
> "Yo no veo nada"
> "Yo no digo nada"
> "Yo no hice nada".


 
Y ¿donde está el error?
Porque yo no veo nada.


----------



## Roberto Yoxtaltépetl

*Lo correcto es decir:*

*"Yo nada sé"*
*"Yo nada veo"*
*"Yo nada digo"*
*"Yo nada hice"*


----------



## pickypuck

Roberto Yoxtaltépetl said:
			
		

> En México se escriben y pronuncian bastante frases tales como:
> 
> "Yo no se nada"
> "Yo no veo nada"
> "Yo no digo nada"
> "Yo no hice nada".


 
Estas frases son totalmente correctas. Creo que en los últimos mensajes está habiendo una especie de paranoia hipercorrectiva que hace que se crea que lo correcto no lo es  

¡Olé!


----------



## belén

Yo no hice nada.
Yo nada hice.
Nada hice yo.

Todas estas frases son correctas. El español es de las pocas lenguas que tiene la peculiaridad de que en casi todos los casos "el orden de los factores no altera el producto", como en algunas operaciones matemáticas. Obviamente en algunos casos no va el "no" pero las frases no tienen nada de malo.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## lazarus1907

Roberto Yoxtaltépetl said:
			
		

> *Lo correcto es decir:*
> 
> *"Yo nada sé"*
> *"Yo nada veo"*
> *"Yo nada digo"*
> *"Yo nada hice"*


Con palabras con sentido negativo, como _*nunca*, *nada*, *nadie*, *ninguno*, *apenas*, *jamás*,..._ se niega con "no" la frase si aparecen después del verbo principal; esta negación no se hace cuando aparecen antepuestas al verbo.

Jamás voy = No voy jamás.
Nunca bebo = No bebo nunca.


----------



## lazarus1907

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Hola. En mi opinión, uno de los peores vicios que puede haber en el lenguje es el de tirarles dardos a las palabras. Simplemente el título de esos libros me causa repelús. "El dardo en la palabra". ¡Vaya expresión cargada de odio!


Es el peor vicio sin duda: Hablar con corrección. La virtud está en la incorrección y la incultura.

Este hilo trata sobre incorrecciones, según la norma; me parece que el libro es muy relevante en esta conversación. Abre un hilo sobre cómo hablar mal, y nadie irá allí a sugerirlo como lectura recomendada.


----------



## ordequin

pickypuck said:
			
		

> La palabra viene en el DRAE y en el DPD. ¿Cómo se supone que habría que decirlo entonces?
> Muy fácil: Mañana voy a la tienda a que me lo cambien.
> DPD:
> *descambiar*. *1.* ‘Deshacer un cambio o trueque’. También es válido su uso, frecuente *en* *la* *lengua* *coloquial* *de* *España...*
> 
> ¡Olé!


*Ole, pickypuck:*
*Gracias por tus amables e innecesarias "copias" de los diccionarios de rigor.*
*Yo no busqué las acepciones...quizás porque ya las conocía.*
Estimados compañeros:
Pienso que a veces los diccionarios acaban aceptando, por no quedarles más remedio, dada la extensión que alcanza el uso de algunos términos, HORRORES, como el que yo he citado.
Quizás, como en mi vida voy a ser "*una* *nativa* *de* *español*", aunque lo acabe aceptando la RAE, o el sunsuncorda; nadie me oirá jamás que pretendo *descambiar* un vestido, sino cambiarlo*. *
Dejad por un segundo el diccionario. Sólo un segundo. Apelo aquí a vuestra sensibilidad fonológica, acústica, o incluso, por qué no, musical.


----------



## ordequin

Y también apelo a la LOGICA.
Es "cambiar un vestido por otro", no hace falta más.
Porque si después de haberlo *descambiado *ya una vez, la señora en cuestión decide que tampoco le queda bien, y que vuelve a la tienda a por otro, ENTONCES, ¿QUÉ HARÍA ESTA BUENA MUJER?
*¿DESDESCAMBIARLO???!!!*
*Un poco de lógica y de buen gusto, por favor.*
Nota: El buen gusto no se aprende consultando ni el DRAE, ni el DPD.


----------



## aleCcowaN

ordequin said:
			
		

> *Ole, pickypuck:*
> *Gracias por tus amables e innecesarias "copias" de los diccionarios de rigor.*
> *Yo no busqué las acepciones...quizás porque ya las conocía.*
> Estimados compañeros:
> Pienso que a veces los diccionarios acaban aceptando, por no quedarles más remedio, dada la extensión que alcanza el uso de algunos términos, HORRORES, como el que yo he citado.
> Quizás, como en mi vida voy a ser "*una* *nativa* *de* *español*", aunque lo acabe aceptando la RAE, o el sunsuncorda; nadie me oirá jamás que pretendo *descambiar* un vestido, sino cambiarlo*. *
> Dejad por un segundo el diccionario. Sólo un segundo. Apelo aquí a vuestra sensibilidad fonológica, acústica, o incluso, por qué no, musical.


Estoy de acuerdo contigo. A mí me produce el mismo efecto la palabra "modisto", y me produce cierto escozor el hecho de cambiar el "en castellano, la terminación -ista es invariable en género" y comenzar a hablar de tenistos y telegrafistos.


----------



## Cecilio

Hola a todos. Yo noy demasiado amigo de academias o puristas, pero sí que admito sin duda el valor de los diccionarios (yo tengo una buena colección de ellos) como obras de consulta en momentos de duda. Respecto a términos del tipo "descambiar", que suenan un poco raros pero que están recogidos en el diccionario, me gustaría hacer uan reflexión. El prefijo "des-", igual que otros muchos, está recogido en el diccionario de la RAE como tal prefijo, con sus correspondientes significados. De alguna manera, el DRAE está legitimando un uso yo diría "creativo" de esos prefijos, lo cual está muy bien. Es decir, aparte de la lista de palabras que empiezan con el prefijo "des-", y que están recogidas en el diccionario, se supone que otras muchas son susceptibles de ser creadas de un modo parecido. Así es como yo lo entiendo, a no ser que alguien me lo aclare de otar manera.

Pondré otro ejemplo. El DRAE recoge el prefijo "súper-", con varias acepciones ("Situado en la parte de arriba"; "en grado sumo", etc.). En esa segunda acepción citada aquí pone como ejemplo la palabra "superelegante", una palabra que, por cierto, no consta en el DRAE como una entrada particular. Por lo tanto, da la sensación de que el diccionario, de alguna manera, da por bueno que se utilicen esos recursos idiomáticos. Lo digo porque hay por ahí algún que otro purista que se horroriza ante frases del tipo. "Esta chica es superguapa" (algunos lo verían, claramente, como un vicio del lenguaje). Y en el DRAE esa acepción de "súper-" ni siquiera aparece como coloquial. Curioso, e inesperado. ¿Qué pasa aquí? ¿Un desliz del DRAE? 

Sea como sea, sigo pensando que el valor de lo que aparece en los diccionarios es siempre relativo y hay que tomárselo como lo que son, una obra de consulta, y nunca como una especie de "verdad sagrada".


----------



## BETOREYES

ordequin said:
			
		

> El buen gusto no se aprende consultando ni el DRAE, ni el DPD.





			
				aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> A mí me produce el mismo efecto la palabra "modisto",



Estoy de acuerdo con ambos dos (he aprendido argentinismos en este foro).
Pero ¿a quien o a que acudir entonces, sino es a la real academia para resolver una duda o un desacuerdo?.

Se que la analogía no aplica, porque la última función de la real academia sería regular nuestro lenguaje hablado y escrito. Pero creo que pasa algo similar con la ley: Hay que cumplirla aunque estemos en desacuerdo.

Pd: a mi tampoco me gusta eso de *descambiar *modista por *modisto*


----------



## lazarus1907

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Y en el DRAE esa acepción de "súper-" ni siquiera aparece como coloquial. Curioso, e inesperado. ¿Qué pasa aquí? ¿Un desliz del DRAE?
> 
> Sea como sea, sigo pensando que el valor de lo que aparece en los diccionarios es siempre relativo y hay que tomárselo como lo que son, una obra de consulta, y nunca como una especie de "verdad sagrada".


La DRAE no tiene la verdad absoluta, y cometen errores, como todo el mundo. Por ejemplo, la definición de norte no le sirve a nadie del hemisferio sur (que te lo explique Alec). En cualquier caso, las Academias no están ahí para retar a nadie o para acogerse a un purismo absurdo, sino para mantener cierta integridad en el idioma y que todos los hispanohablantes tengamos una referencia común. Hay muchas palabras, expresiones y tendencias lingüísticas que, en una época determinada, dan la sensación de que siempre han formado parte de nuestro idioma, pero lo que ocurre es que se ha puesto de moda en una región determinada. Muchas de estas palabras dejan de usarse y se pierden (como se perdió cierta acepción sexual vulgar del verbo "coger" en España, y no en ciertas partes de Sudamérica). Las Academias recogen estos usos, pero no se deciden a añadirlos hasta que están convencidos de que se han asentado convenientemente, que no es una moda pasajera.

En cuanto a la gramática... al menos a todos los hispanohablantes nos enseñan a escribir de la misma manera. Muchas de las decisiones que toman (a veces discutibles) están basadas en criterios etimológicos, morfológicos o sintácticos; no son meros caprichos. Parte de lo que intentan conseguir es que usemos una gramática coherente y lógica. La norma (o estándar, si te gusta más) es otra referencia común que tenemos todos los que hablamos español. Esta norma no es sólo nos une en cierto modo, sino que es la que se intenta enseñar en las escuelas, la que se exige en los exámenes y en ámbitos profesionales. Si yo quisiera aprender otro idioma, me gustaría aprender esa norma primero, ya que no me gustaría que se mofaran de de mí por decir alguna incorrección que me han enseñado como cierta. En la calle, por la tele, etc ya aprendería cómo se habla en la calle.

Saludos.





			
				BETOREYES said:
			
		

> Pero ¿a quien o a que acudir entonces, sino es a la real academia para resolver una duda o un desacuerdo?.


No quiero ni pensarlo:  Sería un caos total. 


			
				BETOREYES said:
			
		

> Sé que la analogía no aplica, porque la última función de la real academia sería regular nuestro lenguaje hablado y escrito. Pero creo que pasa algo similar con la ley: Hay que cumplirla aunque estemos en desacuerdo.


Al menos en situaciones formales, ámbitos educativos, etc. Yo en el bar la academia me la paso por el...


----------



## lazarus1907

ordequin said:
			
		

> Es "cambiar un vestido por otro", no hace falta más.
> Porque si después de haberlo *descambiado *ya una vez, la señora en cuestión decide que tampoco le queda bien, y que vuelve a la tienda a por otro, ENTONCES, ¿QUÉ HARÍA ESTA BUENA MUJER?
> *¿DESDESCAMBIARLO???!!!*


La DRAE definía "descambiar" como "destrocar" hasta 1989. En 1992, amplío sus significado por el de "devolver lo comprado a cambio de dinero", y se recogía como de uso coloquial. Supongo que lo habría usardo mucha gente y durante mucho tiempo para que lo añadieran. A mí hay muchas decisiones que me molestan, pero a menos que se vuelvan locos y empiecen a hacer tonterías sistemáticamente, prefiero que ellos fijen la norma a que no la fije nadie.


----------



## pickypuck

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> La DRAE definía "descambiar" como "destrocar" hasta 1989. En 1992, amplío sus significado por el de "devolver lo comprado a cambio de dinero", y se recogía como de uso coloquial. *Supongo que lo habría usardo mucha gente y durante mucho tiempo para que lo añadieran.*


 
Exactamente. Donde yo vivo siempre se ha oído la palabra descambiar (y cambiar también). Te puede gustar más o menos, pero no creo que se deba calificar como "horror, vicio del lenguaje o falta de sensibilidad" una forma de hablar de un sitio que está avalada por la norma.

¡Olé!


----------



## Jellby

Yo también la he oído, por el mismo sitio que tú, y siempre me ha parecido un horror digno de museo. Además, la gente lo usaba no sólo para "volver a cambiar por dinero" sino para "cambiar por otra cosa": "Te he comprado este libro, pero si ya lo tienes te lo descambio".


----------



## lazarus1907

Jellby said:
			
		

> Yo también la he oído, por el mismo sitio que tú, y siempre me ha parecido un horror digno de museo. Además, la gente lo usaba no sólo para "volver a cambiar por dinero" sino para "cambiar por otra cosa": "Te he comprado este libro, pero si ya lo tienes te lo descambio".


Si cambian una prenda por otra, y luego se arrepienten y quieren deshacer el cambio, en vez de descambiarlo, ahora tendrán que desdescambiarlo.


----------



## Rayines

> Estoy de acuerdo con ambos dos (he aprendido _*argentinismos*_ en este foro).


¡*Justo los peores*, BETO!


----------



## ordequin

pickypuck said:
			
		

> Exactamente. Donde yo vivo siempre se ha oído la palabra descambiar (y cambiar también). Te puede gustar más o menos, pero no creo que se deba calificar como "horror, vicio del lenguaje o falta de sensibilidad" una forma de hablar de un sitio que está avalada por la norma.
> 
> ¡Olé!


Yo no pretendo retar a la RAE con un estoque. 
Pero como la "Norma" nos brinda las dos opciones; la "Sensibilidad" nos orienta a escoger la más lógica y harmónica, y la "Lógica" nos obliga a adoptar la menos perniciosa para nuestros tímpanos y retinas.
Mensaje subliminal nº 2:
¿ Será el sentido común el menos común de los sentidos?


----------



## elprincipeoigres

pickypuck said:
			
		

> Exactamente. Donde yo vivo siempre se ha oído la palabra descambiar (y cambiar también). Te puede gustar más o menos, pero no creo que se deba calificar como "horror, vicio del lenguaje o falta de sensibilidad" una forma de hablar de un sitio que está avalada por la norma.
> 
> ¡Olé!


 
A mi parecer, al margen de que exista o no ``descambiar´´, ``desdescambiar´´ o cualquier otra forma que se le parezca, lo que si me parece un horror es que la Real Academia acepte las formas por el simple motivo de que mucha gente lo use. Es decir, si los chavales de hoy en dia, ya sea por uso de telefonos moviles, de programas de mensajeria electronica o lo que sea, escribieran ``orror´´ en lugar de horror, seria correcto que se acepten modificaciones de palabras ya existentes?


----------



## ordequin

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> La DRAE definía "descambiar" como "destrocar" hasta 1989. En 1992, amplío sus significado por el de "devolver lo comprado a cambio de dinero"...


...a cambio de dinero???!!! ¡EUREKA!
Y no devolver lo previamente comprado a cambio de dinero, sino a cambio de otra prenda, ¿qué verbo requiere entonces?


----------



## pickypuck

elprincipeoigres said:
			
		

> A mi parecer, al margen de que exista o no ``descambiar´´, ``desdescambiar´´ o cualquier otra forma que se le parezca, lo que si me parece un horror es que la Real Academia acepte las formas por el simple motivo de que mucha gente lo use. Es decir, si los chavales de hoy en dia, ya sea por uso de telefonos moviles, de programas de mensajeria electronica o lo que sea, escribieran ``orror´´ en lugar de horror, seria correcto que se acepten modificaciones de palabras ya existentes?


 
Nos puede parecer bien o mal, pero así es como funciona. Los idiomas son entes vivos y la ortografía y semántica de las palabras cambia a lo largo del tiempo así que me temo que si todo el mundo comienza a escribir "orror" y el término se asienta, etc., la norma dirá que lo usual es "orror" y "horror" quedará como grafía alternativa clásica, hasta que llegue un momento en que las nuevas ediciones del diccionario ni la recojan.

Unas veces porque es demasiado estricta y otras demasiado laxa... nunca llueve a gusto de todos... parece un programa del corazón ^_^

¡Olé!


----------



## HUMBERT0

BETOREYES said:
			
		

> En Bogotá, cuando uno pide que le *cambien* un billete de $10000, le dan otro igual. Para obtener billetes de menor denominación, uno debe pedir que le *descambien* el billete (Como bien lo dice la consulta de pickypuck).
> 
> A mi me parecía muy curioso, y creía que estaban errados, porque en Medellín no se usa así.
> Ahora ofrezco mis disculpas a todos los que corregí, porque nunca me tomé la molestia de consultar. Gracias ordequin y pickypuck.


Descambiar es nuevo para mi, aquí en México decimos feriar un billete, el cambio o vuelto que se te regresa es feria. Ahora que si regresas un prenda sólo decimos cambiar.


----------



## espinola20

Extremada común en Venezuela (casi llega a ser la norma):


Han habido muchos accidentes ("haber" no se pluraliza)
Yo pienso de que, creo de que... (dequeísmo)


----------



## P.MURPHY

Si la verdad que se emplea bastante mal el plural. Es el caso de "habian varias manzanas" no se debe decir en plural si no en singular"habia varias manzanas".
Seguire pensando porque hay muchos mas casos


----------



## lazarus1907

elprincipeoigres said:
			
		

> Es decir, si los chavales de hoy en dia, ya sea por uso de telefonos moviles, de programas de mensajeria electronica o lo que sea, escribieran ``orror´´ en lugar de horror, seria correcto que se acepten modificaciones de palabras ya existentes?


Precisamente por eso las Academias esperan pacientemente (mientras nosotros las criticamos) durante décadas: Para asegurarse de que cierto uso, correcto o no, se ha implantado uniformemente y no va a pasar de moda. ¿De qué sirve ponerse testarudo si 39 999 999 españoles dicen una cosa y solo uno lo contrario?

Es muy fácil criticar su trabajo, pero si os cedieran su puesto, acabaríais con una úlcera en cuestión de meses (si no, no tenéis remordimientos).


----------



## Honeypum

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Mira el post #89


 
Muy bien Alec, ahora conozco la versión educada del dicho  

Un vicio del lenguaje: hoy un taxista me dijo "cuando salgas afuera abrigate que hace frío"


----------



## Jellby

ordequin said:
			
		

> ...a cambio de dinero???!!! ¡EUREKA!
> Y no devolver lo previamente comprado a cambio de dinero, sino a cambio de otra prenda, ¿qué verbo requiere entonces?



No sé... ¿qué tal "cambiar"?

He comprado una falda, pero me queda un poco grande, voy a volver a la tienda a *cambiarla* por otra más pequeña.


----------



## palomita_chilena

HUMBERT0 said:
			
		

> Descambiar es nuevo para mi, aquí en México decimos feriar un billete, el cambio o vuelto que se te regresa es feria. Ahora que si regresas un prenda sólo decimos cambiar.


 
Bueno en chile cuando tu quieres cambiar un billete de $10.000.- tu pides _"sencillar"_
_Aca el "sencillo" _son las monedas o billetes de menor valor


----------



## palomita_chilena

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Con palabras con sentido negativo, como _*nunca*, *nada*, *nadie*, *ninguno*, *apenas*, *jamás*,..._ se niega con "no" la frase si aparecen después del verbo principal; esta negación no se hace cuando aparecen antepuestas al verbo.
> 
> Jamás voy = No voy jamás.
> Nunca bebo = No bebo nunca.


 
Tengo super claro lo de la doble negacion pero me queda la duda si el resultado es el mismo si incluyes una "coma" que seria en el caso que estes dando una respuesta

No bebo nunca
No, nunca bebo


----------



## solysombra

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Con palabras con sentido negativo, como _*nunca*, *nada*, *nadie*, *ninguno*, *apenas*, *jamás*,..._ se niega con "no" la frase si aparecen después del verbo principal; esta negación no se hace cuando aparecen antepuestas al verbo.
> 
> Jamás voy = No voy jamás.
> Nunca bebo = No bebo nunca.


 
Leí una vez que la regla es que no se usan dos palabras negativas seguidas (una tras de otra), lo que se cumple en los ejemplos citados. Pero no busqué otros ejemplos o algun contraejemplo.


----------



## Jellby

Nunca jamás te creas algo sin buscar contraejemplos


----------



## dianaih_z

Y que tal de la doble negación, acaso alguien ya se ha dado cuenta que al negar algo 2 veces, en realidad lo está afirmando!!

pór ejemplo:
"hoy no vino nadie"  (quiere decir q si vino alguien)
"no hay nada" (quiere decir qu hay algo???)
"no hice nada" (en realidad hice algo)
"no le dije nada" (le dije algo)

En estos casos lo correcto sería decir "le dije nada", "hice nada", "hay nada", etc, pero ojo! no estamos acostumbrados a hablar de esta forma.

Espero comentarios
Saludos, este foro es una buena retroalimentación!


----------



## sabrinita85

dianaih_z said:
			
		

> Y que tal de la doble negación, acaso alguien ya se ha dado cuenta que al negar algo 2 veces, en realidad lo está afirmando!!
> 
> pór ejemplo:
> "hoy no vino nadie"  (quiere decir q si vino alguien)
> "no hay nada" (quiere decir qu hay algo???)
> "no hice nada" (en realidad hice algo)
> "no le dije nada" (le dije algo)
> 
> En estos casos lo correcto sería decir "le dije nada", "hice nada", "hay nada", etc, pero ojo! no estamos acostumbrados a hablar de esta forma.


La Academia no está muy de acuerdo:
*
Doble negación: no vino nadie, no hice nada, no tengo ninguna* 
En español existe un esquema particular de negación, que permite combinar el adverbio _no _con la presencia de otros elementos que tienen también sentido negativo. 
   Los adverbios _nunca, jamás, tampoco, _los indefinidos_ nadie, nada, ninguno,_ la locución _en la/mi/tu/su vida_ y los grupos que contienen la palabra _ni_ aparecen siempre en oraciones de sentido negativo. Si estos elementos van antepuestos al verbo, este no va acompañado del adverbio de negación _no:_ *Nunca*_ voy al teatro; Él *tampoco* está de acuerdo; *Jamás* lo haré; *Nadie* lo sabe; *Nada* de lo que dice tiene sentido; *Ninguno* de ellos es actor; *En su vida* lo conseguirá; *Ni* su padre lo perdonaría_. Pero si van pospuestos al verbo, este debe ir necesariamente precedido del adverbio _no:_ *No*_ voy *nunca* al teatro; Él *no* está de acuerdo *tampoco*; *No* lo haré *jamás*; *No* lo sabe *nadie*; *No* tiene sentido *nada* de lo que dice; *No* es actor *ninguno* de ellos; *No* lo conseguirá *en su vida; No *lo perdonaría* ni *su padre_. La concurrencia de esas dos «negaciones» no anula el sentido negativo del enunciado, sino que lo refuerza.


----------



## espinola20

Es común escuchar y leer "descendencia" en vez de "ascendencia". Por ejemplo:
Él tiene "descendencia" alemana (cuando lo que se quiere expresar es que él tiene ancestros de origen alemán y no que tiene prole de esa nacionalidad)


----------



## Jellby

*Todos no* en lugar de *no todos*

"Todos los hombres no son rubios" en lugar de "no todos los hombres son rubios"


----------



## Honeypum

Otra cosa que mucha gente suele hacer es hablar en capicúa:

"Hace calor, hace".


----------



## lazarus1907

dianaih_z said:
			
		

> Y que tal de la doble negación, acaso alguien ya se ha dado cuenta que al negar algo 2 veces, en realidad lo está afirmando!!
> 
> pór ejemplo:
> "hoy no vino nadie"  (quiere decir q*ue* si vino alguien *No*)
> "no hay nada" (quiere decir qu*e* hay algo??? *No*)
> "no hice nada" (en realidad hice algo *No*)
> "no le dije nada" (le dije algo *No*)
> 
> En estos casos lo correcto sería decir "le dije nada", "hice nada", "hay nada", etc, pero ojo! no estamos acostumbrados a hablar de esta forma.
> 
> Espero comentarios
> Saludos, este foro es una buena retroalimentación!


Ya lo hemos discutido en este mismo hilo:





> Con palabras con sentido negativo, como _*nunca*, *nada*, *nadie*, *ninguno*, *apenas*, *jamás*,..._ se niega con "no" la frase si aparecen después del verbo principal; esta negación no se hace cuando aparecen antepuestas al verbo.
> 
> Jamás voy = No voy jamás.
> Nunca bebo = No bebo nunca.


----------



## Cicerón

Una cosa que me pone de los nervios es oír con un adverbio la palabra "mío", o, lo que me suena aún peor, "mía" .

Ejemplos:

 => 

Detrás mío/mía. => Detrás de mí.

Sin embargo:

Al lado mío.  En este caso _"lado"_ es un sustantivo y lleva el determinante en una posición catafórica (creo que se dice así, no estoy seguro  ).


----------



## tatius

*Soys* todos unos puristas.


Sufrid...


----------



## juanpide

Tampoco es correcto decir 
¿Cómo te llamabas?

Queriendo decir 
¿Cómo dijiste que te llamas?

Porque tu nombre normalmente no ha cambiado.


----------



## Iam_Fanny

¡Hola!

Pues un error frecuente que he observado, es que muchos hispanos han dejado de usar los signos de apertura de admiración y de interrogación.
Por favor, no dejemos que otros idiomas influyan de esa manera en el nuestro, el cual es hermoso ¿o no?


----------



## Iam_Fanny

lazarus1907 said:


> Ya lo hemos discutido en este mismo hilo:


 
¡Hola! muy buena observación.

No estoy segura, pero mi maestra de Inglés me comentó que somos los únicos hablantes que usamos la doble negación, en todos los demás idiomas eso es inaceptable, pero nosotros lo hemos hecho tan natural, que no se nos hace raro.

Es como en Matemáticas: dos negativos te dan positivo.


----------



## SpiceMan

No, hay muchos idiomas con doble negacion. Hay doble negación en las lenguas romances, en las eslávicas (ruso, polaco, checo, etc), en húngaro, y había en griego antiguo, hasta donde sé. 
Incluso en el inglés se escucha la doble negación, y no poco. Curiosamente se da la doble negación en inglés cuando, en mi opinión, intentan ser más enfáticos, que es justamente la función de la doble negación en castellano.


----------



## Iam_Fanny

Un ejemplo:

Dos tipos están tranquilamente platicando, y en eso uno de ellos ve pasar a una muchacha bastante guapa, la primer reacción de éste es decir:

_¡Voltéala a ver!_

_¡Voltea a ver__la!_ Sería lo correcto.


----------



## Iam_Fanny

SpiceMan said:


> No, hay muchos idiomas con doble negacion. Hay doble negación en las lenguas romances, en las eslávicas (ruso, polaco, checo, etc), en húngaro, y había en griego antiguo, hasta donde sé.
> Incluso en el inglés se escucha la doble negación, y no poco. Curiosamente se da la doble negación en inglés cuando, en mi opinión, intentan ser más enfáticos, que es justamente la función de la doble negación en castellano.


 
Gracias por la aclaración, siempre tuve esa duda.


----------



## Haiga

Tengo una muy "propria" mia de mi propiedad!!!

"a la final" Incorrecto.
"al final" Correcto. 

Aunque me gustaria estudiar el fenomeno porque he "visto" (escuchado) a personas que usan las dos formas. Quizas exista alguna oposición según el uso. Por ejemplo: cuando se habla de un partido entre dos equipos o dos personas se usa solamente "A la final" por ejemplo, "Caracas y Magallanes se encuentran a la final" (partido final) pero en el resto de los casos "deberia" usarse solo la forma "Al final".


----------



## chamyto

Mañana a la mañana,

cuando lo correcto es _mañana por la mañana_


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Luis Albornoz said:


> yo creía que *modisto *estaba legitimado.


 
Estás en lo cierto. De la RAE:

*modisto**.*


*1. *m. Hombre que tiene por oficio hacer prendas de vestir.


----------



## Valtiel

¡Dios mío, hay tantos...! Por desgracia, hablamos fatal y escribimos peor, si cabe. Siempre estoy luchando contra eso.

Una muy frecuente y que, personalmente, odio a muerte es la confusión entre _*deber*_ y _*deber de*_. No sé si se habrá comentado ya en este extenso hilo, pero es un gran vicio que se debería erradicar cuanto antes. 

Saludos.


----------



## Valtiel

juanpide said:


> Tampoco es correcto decir
> ¿Cómo te llamabas?
> 
> Queriendo decir
> ¿Cómo dijiste que te llamas?
> 
> Porque tu nombre normalmente no ha cambiado.



A mí también me parecía incorrecto, pero si lo piensas mejor no es tan descabellado. Quizá ahora estoy cometiendo un error defendiendo un vicio, pero tal vez no lo sea...

"*Llamabas*" está en *pretérito imperfecto*, es decir, acción que no se sabe si está acabada. Nos estamos refiriendo a un punto en el pasado cuyo "efecto" no tiene por qué haber acabado, y lo decimos así con el fin de expresar más con menos, ir más rápido y ahorrarnos palabras (típico del habla) como "dijiste que", "me has dicho que", etc.

De todas formas, una profesora de castellano siempre nos decía que hablando, todo vale mientras se entienda lo que se dice. Para la escritura, la cosa cambia bastante...


----------



## Pinairun

chamyto said:


> Mañana a la mañana,
> cuando lo correcto es _mañana por la mañana_


 


> *6.* *a*_ +_ *sustantivos que designan partes del día: a la mañana, a la tarde, a la noche.* Para introducir los complementos de tiempo relativos a las partes del día, en el español general se emplean normalmente las preposiciones _por_ o _en, _esta última de uso frecuente en gran parte de América, aunque inusual en España (salvo cuando, a su vez, estos complementos llevan un complemento con _de:_ _en la tarde del sábado, en la mañana del lunes_):_ «Ese hígado lo trajo el carnicero por la tarde» _(Llamazares_ Río _[Esp. 1990]);_ «El domingo en la mañana vi con sorpresa que a mi lado dormía una negra enorme»_ (Mutis _Ilona_ [Col. 1988]). *El uso de a solo es normal en la Argentina y, en España, entre* *hablantes vascos o catalanes*: _«Los sábados a la tarde reúne mucho público»_ (Dios _Miami_ [Arg. 1999]); _«Dada la hora local de comienzo del partido_ [...], _entrenarán hoy a la mañana»_ (_DNavarra_ [Esp.] 12.5.99); _«La fiesta se aguó el miércoles a la tarde»_ (_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 1.7.94).


----------



## Ynez

Yo toda mi vida había estado usando la palabra _descambiar_ a diestro y siniestro, pero gracias a este foro me decidí a investigarla más a fondo, y he descubierto que es una palabra realmente perniciosa. Parte de la información que he encontrado:

Hace años se realizó un estudio científico para valorar el grado de sensibilidad de las personas. En él, los sujetos tenían que pronunciar la palabra _descambiar_ cuantas veces les fuera posible en un lapso de treinta segundos. Los resultados demostraron que solo personas con un pellejo muy duro podían pronunciarla más de tres veces; los que lograron pronunciarla más de diez veces resultaron ser individuos a los que no les corría sangre por las venas. Quizás algunos pensemos que todos somos sensibles, pero este tipo de estudio demuestra claramente que no es así: hay personas muy especiales, que sienten de un modo que la gente de baja estopa no podemos ni llegar a imaginar.

En un periódico he visto el caso de una muchacha que, estando en la playa, profirió a grito pelado “Manolo, ahora vengo, que voy a descambiar el biquini”, lo cual originó un maremoto que enterró todos los chiringuitos bajo tierra, y a Manolo.

Luego, en una revista de psicología, he leído que esta palabra saca a la luz los más bajos instintos de las personas. Individuos que en circunstancias normales demostraban ser tranquilos y pacíficos perdían el control al verse expuestos a la palabra _descambiar_, y sentían la necesidad de prorrumpir en insultos. El caso más extremo es el de un chico que sintió unas ganas irrefrenables de escupir a su interlocutor, pero su educación no se lo permitió, se le atragantó el salivajo, y murió de forma instantánea.

En un hilo anterior ( http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1378242 ) intenté defender la palabreja, pero ahora que por fin he comprendido el daño que puede llegar a causar, he llegado a la conclusión de que, si queremos que la especie humana sobreviva, hay que erradicar del todo este uso y eliminar la palabra _descambiar_ de la faz de la tierra.


----------



## Carmen Guardado Mirás

No he leído nada de lo que han escrito por falta de tiempo, pero hay una expresión que suele usarse y es "avión a reacción" esto es un galicismo porque en español es "un avión de reacción". Debo decir, que por mi edad, a veces lo digo por influencias de mi niñez.


----------



## ManPaisa

*Expander* por *expandir*.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

_Eruptar _por _Eructar._
_Trasquiversar _por _Tergiversar._
_Haber qué pasa_, sin comentarios.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Así es, Luis

De la RAE:
*modisto**.*


*1. *m. Hombre que tiene por oficio hacer prendas de vestir.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Ynez said:


> Yo toda mi vida había estado usando la palabra _descambiar_ a diestro y siniestro, pero gracias a este foro me decidí a investigarla más a fondo, y he descubierto que es una palabra realmente perniciosa. Parte de la información que he encontrado:
> 
> Hace años se realizó un estudio científico para valorar el grado de sensibilidad de las personas. En él, los sujetos tenían que pronunciar la palabra _descambiar_ cuantas veces les fuera posible en un lapso de treinta segundos. Los resultados demostraron que solo personas con un pellejo muy duro podían pronunciarla más de tres veces; los que lograron pronunciarla más de diez veces resultaron ser individuos a los que no les corría sangre por las venas. Quizás algunos pensemos que todos somos sensibles, pero este tipo de estudio demuestra claramente que no es así: hay personas muy especiales, que sienten de un modo que la gente de baja estopa no podemos ni llegar a imaginar.
> 
> En un periódico he visto el caso de una muchacha que, estando en la playa, profirió a grito pelado “Manolo, ahora vengo, que voy a descambiar el biquini”, lo cual originó un maremoto que enterró todos los chiringuitos bajo tierra, y a Manolo.
> 
> Luego, en una revista de psicología, he leído que esta palabra saca a la luz los más bajos instintos de las personas. Individuos que en circunstancias normales demostraban ser tranquilos y pacíficos perdían el control al verse expuestos a la palabra _descambiar_, y sentían la necesidad de prorrumpir en insultos. El caso más extremo es el de un chico que sintió unas ganas irrefrenables de escupir a su interlocutor, pero su educación no se lo permitió, se le atragantó el salivajo, y murió de forma instantánea.
> 
> En un hilo anterior ( http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1378242 ) intenté defender la palabreja, pero ahora que por fin he comprendido el daño que puede llegar a causar, he llegado a la conclusión de que, si queremos que la especie humana sobreviva, hay que erradicar del todo este uso y eliminar la palabra _descambiar_ de la faz de la tierra.


 
La RAE la reconoce:
*descambiar**.*


*1. *tr. *destrocar.*
*2. *tr. coloq. Devolver una compra.
*3. *tr._ Am._ Convertir billetes o monedas grandes en dinero menudo equivalente o a la inversa.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La Irreal es sorprendente. En España al menos, incluso a nivel coloquial, la palabra será motivo de chiste y cuchufletas con toda seguridad. En todo caso significaría 'deshacer el cambio', como _destrocar_. _Descambiar_ para 'devolver una compra', aunque se use, es una palabra aberrante. Un vulgarismo que no tiene cabida en el diccionario y en la literatura sólo para dar color costumbrista o para caracterizar como inculto a un personaje.


----------



## Ynez

PACOALADROQUE said:


> La RAE la reconoce:
> *descambiar**.*
> 
> 
> *1. *tr. *destrocar.*
> *2. *tr. coloq. Devolver una compra.
> *3. *tr._ Am._ Convertir billetes o monedas grandes en dinero menudo equivalente o a la inversa.



Ya lo sé, Paco, y hay pruebas escritas de esa palabra al menos desde el siglo XVII, pero ¡hay que acabar con ella! 





XiaoRoel said:


> La Irreal es sorprendente. En España al menos, incluso a nivel coloquial, la palabra será motivo de chiste y cuchufletas con toda seguridad. En todo caso significaría 'deshacer el cambio', como _destrocar_. _Descambiar_ para 'devolver una compra', aunque se use, es una palabra aberrante. Un vulgarismo que no tiene cabida en el diccionario y en la literatura sólo para dar color costumbrista o para caracterizar como inculto a un personaje.




Si solo fuera eso...se han cometido verdaderas atrocidades en nombre de esta palabra. Créeme, que sé de lo que hablo.


----------



## Haiga

Me recorde de uno buenisimo ... ya se me reolvido.


----------



## chamyto

chamyto said:


> Mañana a la mañana,
> 
> cuando lo correcto es _mañana por la mañana_


 

Claro, a mí me suena fatal, porque vivo en Castilla y León y aquí nunca lo he oído


----------



## Haiga

chamyto said:


> Claro, a mí me suena fatal, porque vivo en Castilla y León y aquí nunca lo he oído


 

Yo soy de Caracas y tampoco lo habia oido.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Y hablando de _Haiga_...


----------



## chamyto

Oír eso es horrible

Es obviamente *"haya"*


----------



## sardanápalo

Hola

Ya he visto que alguien más lo ha comentado... en Canarias se dice mucho la frase:

"Habíamos muchas personas" o "Habían muchas personas"

Creo que lo correcto sería:

"Había muchas personas"

Aquí en Canarias es tan habitual que rara vez alguien lo dice correctamente


----------



## Lexinauta

¿Y qué me dicen de los que aparecen 'maniatados de pies y manos'?


----------



## Alma Shofner

Ynez said:


> Yo toda mi vida había estado usando la palabra _descambiar_ a diestro y siniestro, pero gracias a este foro me decidí a investigarla más a fondo, y he descubierto que es una palabra realmente perniciosa. Parte de la información que he encontrado:
> 
> Hace años se realizó un estudio científico para valorar el grado de sensibilidad de las personas. En él, los sujetos tenían que pronunciar la palabra _descambiar_ cuantas veces les fuera posible en un lapso de treinta segundos. Los resultados demostraron que solo personas con un pellejo muy duro podían pronunciarla más de tres veces; los que lograron pronunciarla más de diez veces resultaron ser individuos a los que no les corría sangre por las venas. Quizás algunos pensemos que todos somos sensibles, pero este tipo de estudio demuestra claramente que no es así: hay personas muy especiales, que sienten de un modo que la gente de baja estopa no podemos ni llegar a imaginar.
> 
> En un periódico he visto el caso de una muchacha que, estando en la playa, profirió a grito pelado “Manolo, ahora vengo, que voy a descambiar el biquini”, lo cual originó un maremoto que enterró todos los chiringuitos bajo tierra, y a Manolo.
> 
> Luego, en una revista de psicología, he leído que esta palabra saca a la luz los más bajos instintos de las personas. Individuos que en circunstancias normales demostraban ser tranquilos y pacíficos perdían el control al verse expuestos a la palabra _descambiar_, y sentían la necesidad de prorrumpir en insultos. El caso más extremo es el de un chico que sintió unas ganas irrefrenables de escupir a su interlocutor, pero su educación no se lo permitió, se le atragantó el salivajo, y murió de forma instantánea.
> 
> En un hilo anterior ( http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1378242 ) intenté defender la palabreja, pero ahora que por fin he comprendido el daño que puede llegar a causar, he llegado a la conclusión de que, si queremos que la especie humana sobreviva, hay que erradicar del todo este uso y eliminar la palabra _descambiar_ de la faz de la tierra.


En Sonora no he escuchado eso de descambiar. Pensé que se iba a tratar de quitarse la ropa. Cambiarse de ropa es ponerse la ropa, pensé que descambiarse se puede entender como quitarse el cambio (la ropa) que se puso.
En fin, leí el hilo y veo que su uso como sinónimo de regresar o devolver algo se da principalmente en España.
En Sonora se usa regresar o devolver algo, como ya lo mencioné arriba.
También, en Sonora decimos a "diestra y siniestra" en la forma femenina. Quizá todo corresponda a usos y costumbres.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Así es, Alma, hay usos y costumbres, que ya en sí deberían ser dignos de respeto. Luego está lo que dicen los diccionarios en general, y la RAE en particular. Respecto a la palabra "descambiar" la RAE dice todo esto (yo no lo sabía, pero parece ser que esta palabra tiene mucho que decir...):


Diccionario:



> *descambiar.*
> 1. tr. destrocar.
> 2. tr. coloq. Devolver una compra.
> 3. tr. Am. Convertir billetes o monedas grandes en dinero menudo equivalente o a la inversa.



Diccionario panhispánico de dudas:



> *descambiar*. 1. ‘Deshacer un cambio o trueque’. También es válido su uso, frecuente en la lengua coloquial de España, con el sentido de ‘devolver una compra’, ya que, en definitiva, se trata de deshacer un cambio previo realizado en el momento de la adquisición, al entregar dinero a cambio del artículo: «La niña de nueve años hizo su reclamación para que le descambiaran el producto» (Canarias 7 [Esp.] 7.5.99). En el habla popular de algunos países americanos, y en algunas hablas dialectales de España, se usa también con el sentido de ‘cambiar billetes o monedas grandes por dinero menudo, o viceversa’: ¿Puedes descambiarme este billete de mil? En el español estándar general se emplea, en este caso, el verbo cambiar.
> 2. Se acentúa como anunciar (→  apéndice 1, n.º 4).



www.rae.es

Pero a algunos todo esto les da igual.


----------



## sardanápalo

Vaya!! 

Yo siempre pensé que "descambiar" era un vulgarismo, aquí en Canarias es muy usado por la gente del campo, con el sentido de "devolver" o "deshacerr un trueque".

Yo tengo familia en el campo y siempre me hacía gracia porque decían "descambiar", no sabía que era correcto, porque fuera del campo yo nunca lo había escuchado.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

sardanápalo, voy a aprovechar que has usado una palabra (_vulgarismo_) para que la analicemos un poco, porque ya la he visto en más ocasiones. El diccionario dice:



> *vulgarismo.*
> 1. m. Dicho o frase especialmente usada por el vulgo.
> 
> 
> *vulgo.*
> (Del lat. vulgus).
> 
> 1. m. El común de la gente popular.
> 2. m. Conjunto de las personas que en cada materia no conocen más que la parte superficial.


www.rae.es

Tal y como yo entiendo esa definición, _vulgarismo_ es lo que habla la gente común, que en España hoy en día somos la inmensísima mayoría de los españoles. Por otro lado, todos somos _vulgo_ dependiendo de la materia de la que se hable (o eso creo yo, que nadie sabe de todo).

A mí no me parece que unas personas que viven en el campo sean el _vulgo_ hoy en día, porque no es lo más normal (_común de la gente popular_ dice la definición). Donde más gente vive es en las grandes ciudades y alrededores, así que esos deberían ser el _vulgo_ según la definición. 

Y que conste que yo no soy de campo, aunque lo parezca.


----------



## Heidi19

*Le* agradecí a a mis amigos. (Incorrecto)
*Les *agradecí a mis amigos. (Correcto)


----------



## María A

En Argentina rara vez alguien dice "Mañana por la mañana". La mayoría utiliza "Mañana a la mañana"


----------



## Pinairun

Infringir por infligir, o viceversa.

Hay quien "inflige" constantemente las normas de tráfico.
Y polis que infringen multas.


----------



## Heidi19

Fernita said:


> Esta es tremenda:
> 
> "La nena no me come, dotor." Sin comentarios.
> jajajajjajaajaaajajja


 La expresión es incorrecta si interpretamos que el pronombre "me" cumple la función de objeto directo _la nena no se come a la madre_.
 La expresión es correcta si interpretamos que el pronombre "me" cumple la función dativo de interés.
 En el último caso lo único que hay que corregir es "dotor".


----------



## Aviador

Me parece que elprincipeoigres fue muy ambicioso (o iluso) al abrir este hilo. La cantidad de vicios de lenguaje en el español de cada día de todo el diverso mundo hispanohablante es tan grande y de tan distinta índole que podríamos estar eternamente discutiendo y aportando ejemplos. Además, como ya se ha visto en este hilo, hay quienes consideran erróneos ciertos usos que otros consideran legítimos. Sin embargo, permítanme contribuir igualmente con mi granito de arena, aunque sólamente sea para llamar la atención de quienes consultan este foro y mantener viva esta discusión.
Seguramente, algunos de los colegas no compartirán mi opinión sobre todos los que yo considero vicios en la siguiente lista y me limito a  ejemplos que se me ocurrieron en un par de minutos, mientras redactaba este mensaje, tratando de no repetir los que ya se han presentado:


Es necesario realizar un plesbiscito. (plebiscito)
Nadien sabe lo que pasará. (nadie)
El sujeto agredió a su cónyugue. (cónyuge)
Ve con tu madre; hace tiempo que no la visitas. (ve adonde; a casa de)
Yo prefiero es la verde. (la que yo prefiero es)
Hasta ahora supe la verdad. (acabo de saber; no supe hasta ahora)
Quiero cancelar lo que llevo. (quiero pagar)
Para escribirlo, ocupé un bolígrafo. (usé, utilicé)
No te escucho porque hay mucho ruido. (no te oigo)
Tengo mucho susto de lo que pueda pasar. (tengo mucho miedo)
Lo encontré exactamente acá. (exactamente aquí)
El paisaje fue inmortalizado en una hermosa fotografía a color. (en color)
¿Adónde estás?; ¿Dónde vas? (a pesar de lo que opina la RAE)
Un año donde la economía tuvo altos y bajos. (un año cuando; en el que)
La policía llegó hasta el domicilio del delincuente. (llegó al domicilio)
Una camisa que su color había cambiado. (una camisa cuyo color)
Yo soy una persona que a mi me gusta hablar bien. (una persona a quien le gusta)
Lo que dice es muy consistente con lo que piensa. (es muy coherente)
Querían cosas muy diferentes y llegaron a una solución de compromiso. (solución de consenso)
Lo que dices me hace mucho sentido. (tiene mucho sentido para mí)
Eso no aplica para lo que estamos discutiendo. (no se aplica a)
La mayoría de personas piensa lo mismo. (la mayoría de las personas).
  Saludos.

P.D. Traté de agrupar los ejemplos según el tipo de vicio.


----------



## bellota_2601

En República Dominicana es común oír:
Nadies (nadie)
Diferiencia (diferencia)
Haiga (haya)


----------



## ManPaisa

*Fuimos con mi hermano* en lugar de *Fui con mi hermano.*


----------



## Ynez

ManPaisa, si le has oído eso a alguien, quizás era una princesa disfrazada y no la has reconocido. 



> *plural mayestático*
> 1. m. Gram. plural del pronombre personal de primera persona, o de la flexión verbal correspondiente, empleado en vez del singular para expresar la autoridad y dignidad de reyes, papas, etc.


----------



## ManPaisa

Ynez said:


> ManPaisa, si le has oído eso a alguien, quizás era una princesa disfrazada y no la has reconocido.


¿Doña Letizzzzzzia?


----------



## Ynez

El colmo es que uno no se pueda llamar como quiera...o en este caso como quieran sus padres.  Cosa que además sucedió aquí siempre, hasta no hace mucho: los sacerdotes no dejaban que te pusieras cualquier nombre así como así.

Si al hijo no le gusta el nombre, que les (escribiré la "s" para que no me lapiden en este hilo) pida luego cuenta a sus padres.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

_Porque a mí, *en lo personal*, bla, bla._

¿A ver quién diría?:

_Porque a mí, *en lo ajeno*, bla, bla._


----------



## Haiga

Algunas nota al margen:

1.- Si la lingüística dejo de ser una diciplina prescriptiva, para aceptar los fenomenos lingüísticos tan cual como son, manteniendo ahora solo una postura descriptiva. Entonces, ¿Estos vicios del lenguaje no pasan a ser simples fenomenos de cambios sincronicos o diacronicos de ciertas regiones? o ¿Es la Real Academia la que mantiene el vicio de querer continuar con su dictadura de las palabras? 

2.-Si un "vicio", como el soleicismo _"A la final",_ se fosiliza en la población, hasta el punto de que se comienza a leer en el periodico o en libros. Entonces, ¿Estamos frente a la presencia de...? ¿..De que cosa?. ¿Es comparable al paso del latin al italiano (o español) de una palabra como s_cola_? _scola (lat.) -----> scuola (ita.) [-----> escuela (esp.)]. _


----------



## Haiga

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> _Porque a mí, *en lo personal*, bla, bla._
> 
> ¿A ver quién diría?:
> 
> _Porque a mí, *en lo ajeno*, bla, bla._


 
Manera no imposible pero si improbable. Me recuerda aquel vulgar dicho italiano, que en castellano pseudo-culto diria "Facil es ser jadinero con orto ajeno".


----------



## oxxii

Yo escucho al menos dos veces al día "a grosso modo" xD


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Disculpa, Haiga, pero a veces no entiendo por dónde van tus tiros:



Haiga said:


> Algunas nota al margen:
> 
> 1.- Si la lingüística dejo de ser una diciplina prescriptiva, para aceptar los fenomenos lingüísticos tan cual como son, manteniendo ahora solo una postura descriptiva. Entonces, ¿Estos vicios del lenguaje no pasan a ser simples fenomenos de cambios sincronicos o diacronicos de ciertas regiones? o ¿Es la Real Academia la que mantiene el vicio de querer continuar con su dictadura de las palabras?
> 
> 2.-Si un "vicio", como el soleicismo _"A la final",_ se fosiliza en la población, hasta el punto de que se comienza a leer en el periodico o en libros. Entonces, ¿Estamos frente a la presencia de...? ¿..De que cosa?. ¿Es comparable al paso del latin al italiano (o español) de una palabra como s_cola_? _scola (lat.) -----> scuola (ita.) [-----> escuela (esp.)]. _


 
No entiendo bien _diciplina prescriptiva_, por ejemplo.
Además, escribes perfectamente _lingüística_, pero dejas de lado muchos acentos y escribes _diciplina._

Y tu comentario a mi comentario me escapa totalmente:

_Manera no imposible pero si improbable. Me recuerda aquel vulgar dicho italiano, que en castellano pseudo-culto diria "Facil es ser jadinero con orto ajeno". _

¿Cuál es la relación?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

oxxii said:


> Yo escucho al menos dos veces al día "a grosso modo" xD


 
De acuerdo.
Pero... ¿qué es ese misterioso xD? Digo, para mí.


----------



## pickypuck

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> De acuerdo.
> Pero... ¿qué es ese misterioso xD? Digo, para mí.


 
xD es un emoticono. Significa que te estás desternillando de risa, que has dicho algo muy gracioso. La equis representa los ojos y la de la boca. Hay mucha gente que lo desconoce. De hecho, amigos no españoles de lengua no española lo llamaban "el emoticono español". No sé si en otros países hispanohablantes se utilizará.

Un saludo.


----------



## oxxii

Jaja si eso que dijo el de arriba, es que, como entro a muchos foros pues se me pega el lenguaje "forero" xD


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Ya. Aquí hay de esos _emoticonos. _Contesta en "Modo avanzado", ahí están. xD. lol. TIA. HTH. IMHO.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En vista de que muchos de los mensajes se salen del tema y por otra parte, la carencia de una pregunta específica, este hilo se cierra, no sin antes agradecerle a todos por sus participaciones.

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------

